# Snow flakes first baby girl!



## keli21 (Dec 19, 2012)

We cleaned the pens today , didn't think she would kid for a week. We finished cleaning, went in for lunch came out a hour later to this beautiful baby girl:welcome:


----------



## Jessica84 (Oct 27, 2011)

Oh wow!!! She is beautiful!!! Congrats 


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## glndg (Feb 8, 2013)

She's beauriful and what perfect timing! How nice that your doe doesn't know the Doe's Secret Code of Honor. 

YouTube version:


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces (Apr 7, 2013)

glndg said:


> She's beauriful and what perfect timing! How nice that your doe doesn't know the Doe's Secret Code of Honor.


Oh my gosh, that doe, 28 seconds in!! :shocked: :lol:

Congrats on the new baby! I like her color!


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Cutie pie!


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

How cute! Pretty color too! Congrats!!


----------



## PygmyMom (Mar 3, 2014)

Congrats! So cute!


----------

